# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  أفكار تحية عسكريه

## تحية عسكريه

عندما يبدأ حبيب بدرس العشاق مع حبيبه 









ولكن لم يتوقع حبيب من هذا الحب ان يكون خطر الموت من عيون حبيبه








ولكن هناك بوسه خنجر من عيون حبيبه التي سكنت داخل حبيب 









ولم يتدخل رجل عجوز من القرية ليفرق بن القلبين فعيب عليه وعلى شيبه رأسه





كان حبيب خاج البلد بسبب ظرف طارىء فكانت حبيبه تبعث له رسائل تتطمن عنه 






فلما علم حبيب بذاك الشايب غضب وزعل من حبيبه كثير فلم يستجيب لرسائل والتلفونات لاكن حبيبه لم تستسلم لهذه المشكله فطلبن من حبيب ان يحكم قلبه 













لكن حبيبه لم تسكت وضلتها تذكر حبيب بايام زمن ايام يلي كلها عسل وفرح وتعبر عن حبها له ومكنونان نفسها بايوه كده يا حبيب .













وأخير أذكر حبيب الايام حبيبه معها كانت شكل تاني وهيا معاه ورجع من السفر وشافها شوف شو صار .









وعندما رجع حبيب وعادت المياه لمجاريها كما يقال حبيب لما ينسى ايام الغربه فكان هذا الحديث .






حبيبه بتحب حبيب بجنون وتتمنى انها تكون زي ظله لتفارقه بكل تحركاته فكانت هاي المشاعر الصادقه .







حبيب كانت تراوده أفكار صعبة وهذه هي

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center]
هلا غسان بصير يحط بالإعلانات ... احذروا التقليد لبوح الأغاني فالنسخة الأصلية تحمل اللون الأحمر  :Db465236ff:  
[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> [align=center]
> هلا غسان بصير يحط بالإعلانات ... احذروا التقليد لبوح الأغاني فالنسخة الأصلية تحمل اللون الأحمر  
> [/align]


 
  آلجوري بتموني يا ستي معك حق غسان بعبتره أستاذي بهاي الشغله لا تنسي اني كمان مهندس صوت يعني لعبتي 



ويسلموا عالمشاركة الرائعة

----------


## العالي عالي

اختيار جميل عبد الله

----------


## شذى الياسمين

فكره روعه ..
يسلمو عبدالله ..

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> فكره روعه ..
> يسلمو عبدالله ..

----------


## شمعة امل

روعه
يسلموووووووووووو

----------


## بنت الشديفات

عندك افكار ولا اروووووووووووووووع يسلموووووووو
واحلى فكرة عندك شرين ...........بطمنك 
يسلموووووووووووووو تحية

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> روعه
> يسلموووووووووووو

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> عندك افكار ولا اروووووووووووووووع يسلموووووووو
> واحلى فكرة عندك شرين ...........بطمنك 
> يسلموووووووووووووو تحية

----------


## malek 1111

شي حلو[

----------


## sammaclub

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## غسان

_حلو ... يعطيك العافيه تحيه .. فعلا افكارك من الاخر .._

----------


## بياض الثلج

:SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):

----------


## غسان

> [align=center]
> هلا غسان بصير يحط بالإعلانات ... احذروا التقليد لبوح الأغاني فالنسخة الأصلية تحمل اللون الأحمر  
> [/align]


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 





> آلجوري بتموني يا ستي معك حق غسان بعبتره أستاذي بهاي الشغله لا تنسي اني كمان مهندس صوت يعني لعبتي 
> 
> 
> 
> ويسلموا عالمشاركة الرائعة


على راسي تحيه .. شكرا الك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> على راسي تحيه .. شكرا الك


 
والله عراسي يا كبير  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

الموضوع للرفع ..................................... للرفع

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> الموضوع للرفع ..................................... للرفع


 

 :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:

----------


## شمعة الظلام

شي حلو

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> 


 


 :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:Bl (13):  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> 


 
 :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):

----------


## HAWATMEH

:Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  good idea

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> good idea


 
عراسي والله حواتمه يسلموا عالمشاركة الزوء يا صاحبي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## بنوته اردنيه

ميرسيه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> ميرسيه

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

>

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا يا حبايبي  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  والله من زوءكم يلي زي العسل

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

واو الفكره حلوه كتير...

يسلمو كتير

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> واو الفكره حلوه كتير...
> 
> يسلمو كتير


يسلموا يا غاليه ولو انا بالخدمه  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

يسلمو :Eh S(17):

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

ميرسي الفكره حلوه كتير...

يسلمو كتير

----------


## تحية عسكريه

[QUOTE=بنوته اردنيه;462958]يسلمو :Eh S(17): [/QUOTE]

يا هلا  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> ميرسي الفكره حلوه كتير...
> 
> يسلمو كتير


الله يسلمك بس عفكرة منورة الموضوع بمشاركتك  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عندما صارت حبيبه بنت الاكابر ونسيت حب حبيب هذا الحب لو كان بشراً لصرخ في وجهها وقال 






لمذا يا حبيبة عملتي هكذا بقلب حبيب نعم لو تذكريه كيف صار حاله وحالة حبكما الذي شهد العامل بإسره بعمقه وقوته التي هزت الكرة الارضيه اذكريه فقط .

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عندما يصير الحب شحده من حبيبه  انك مسكين يا حبيب . 




فعلم يا حبيب إنك مسكين ومعتر وحالتك يرثا لها . 

فلتكن اه منك انتي يا حبيبه .

----------


## (dodo)

حلوووووووووووو كتير

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> حلوووووووووووو كتير


يحلي أيامك يا غالية كلك زوء

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عندما تحس حبيبة ان حبيب كان معيشها بكذبة كبيرة وبلعب في مشاعرها كدمية لآسف ويلك من الله يا حبيب .

----------

